# Bolle pullover at Costco



## legalskier (Feb 9, 2020)

Performance 1/4 zip pullover- moisture wicking & breathable with some stretch- medium weight- chest pocket with vertical zipper- in slate gray, light gray or blue- $16.99 (Item #1348354)
I bought one & liked it so much I went back & got another. The price is right.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 9, 2020)

I got a full zip version from Costco and agree.  Nice!  They had Spy goggles and helmets this year too.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

